
Type Hints Are Scary - backslash_16
https://medium.com/@acboulder/type-hints-are-scary-f52d07a36a31
======
backslash_16
I'm exploring using Python with pylint and mypy "cranked" to the max.

I really like the lightweight syntax Python has vs C# or Java for example,
especially for classes and free functions. When adding type annotations in
Python 3.6 then analyzing with mypy I think I'm getting most of the benefits
of a static type system.

Plus mypy has a couple cool features like Union types.

